# Pin Hole



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Setting up for an air test on the DWV rough in a new house we're doing. My buddy and I are confident that everything is good to go. Well, pump the thing up, watch the gauge, sure enough, starts creeping ever so slow. Walk down to the main in the basement halfway in I hear pssssssss. We've got a pinhole in the pipe 4" from a coupling:furious:. Oh well, ya gotta expect the unexpected.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

What type of material?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Sorry, PVC. :blink: that's all we do here in houses


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I have never done this myself, I remove the leaker.
However, I have read that if you place a shop vap hose into your system, seal it up again and turn the vac on, you can apply primer and glue from the outside of the leak and it will be drawn in by the vacuum.
I can see how this would be tried if it is a royal pita to repair the other way.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I've never heard of the vac thing, sounds possible .*stores away in memory bank* We went ahead and cutout a 10 foot section and replaced. It was a PITA, 4" main with no play. We used 2 come-a-longs, re-tested, and held fine. In the past I have cut a piece of coupling, and glued a patch right on the leak:whistling2:.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I did the cutting of slip coupling and patch on the top side of a horizontal sewer one time .

It was under a section of slab that could barely be reached at full arm extension . small pinhole , top of pipe ( Thank GOD ) patch worked perfect !! Always felt bad about that ,,,,but now --- Not so much .


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Cal said:


> I did the cutting of slip coupling and patch on the top side of a horizontal sewer one time .
> 
> It was under a section of slab that could barely be reached at full arm extension . small pinhole , top of pipe ( Thank GOD ) patch worked perfect !! Always felt bad about that ,,,,but now --- Not so much .


 If it's on the top, cleaned well, lotsa glue, should be fine:whistling2:


----------



## Dr Steevil (Jan 25, 2009)

In Houston, we have to water test DWV systems through the roof. Had one where a nail from the siding had penetrated a vent and it started leaking. So we turn off the water and get set up to fix it. Turns out the siding crew somehow got the idea that our vent pipe was a stud. You would not believe how hard it was to get that pipe out of there with some 100 nails in it!


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

shop vac works great ive done it before.......


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Dr Steevil said:


> In Houston, we have to water test DWV systems through the roof. Had one where a nail from the siding had penetrated a vent and it started leaking. So we turn off the water and get set up to fix it. Turns out the siding crew somehow got the idea that our vent pipe was a stud. You would not believe how hard it was to get that pipe out of there with some 100 nails in it!


:hammer: "I know there's a stud in this wall somewhere, ah there's one, pew, who passed gas out here?"


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't think we can do air tests here in our plastic dwv....I have to get mymemory refreshed, but we have to put a 10' head of water on it. Sucks if you get a leak, atleast with air there is no mess.

There are alot of things you can do with abs, you can take styrafoam and mix it with asetone and fill in the leak, abs shavings and glue mixed real well, or gluing half a coupling over the hole.

I never tried any of these, I am way to paranoid!! Thing would keep me awake for years and I would be scared to answer the phone all the time


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> I don't think we can do air tests here in our plastic dwv....I have to get mymemory refreshed, but we have to put a 10' head of water on it. Sucks if you get a leak, atleast with air there is no mess.


Look under section 712.3 *Sanitary Drainage* of the UPC it says you can use a air test.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Look under section 712.3 *Sanitary Drainage* of the UPC it says you can use a air test.


 
Thanks for the link, I know it is in the code book, says you can, but I was told not to do it by a Los Angeles inspector, I am gonna check tomorrow.

Thanks for the code read though :thumbup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> Thanks for the link, I know it is in the code book, says you can, but I was told not to do it by a Los Angeles inspector, I am gonna check tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for the code read though :thumbup:


I have never done a air test in my career, always done a static test, 10' head, or out the roof.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

In L.A. we were always required 10 feet of head. I have never done an air pressure test in DWV. I needed a new test plug for a job I was doing. I walk into some supply house and asked for a donkey dick....guy behind the counter says "excuse me"?

I laughed at him...that's what I have always called it!


----------



## Dr Steevil (Jan 25, 2009)

Tankless said:


> In L.A. we were always required 10 feet of head. I have never done an air pressure test in DWV. I needed a new test plug for a job I was doing. I walk into some supply house and asked for a donkey dick....guy behind the counter says "excuse me"?
> 
> I laughed at him...that's what I have always called it!


Too funny. I know exactly what you're talking about. We always called them that too. I love plumbing terminology. One of my favorite things is to go into a Home Depot or Lowe's and ask them where the cock hole covers are. I get some of the most peculiar looks!


----------



## joebart (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi, I have been testing the DWV system branches as I complete them with 15 psi for about 20 min and have no problems.....yet. I'm using schd 40 PVC. Should I also do the water thing?


----------



## Dr Steevil (Jan 25, 2009)

joebart said:


> Hi, I have been testing the DWV system branches as I complete them with 15 psi for about 20 min and have no problems.....yet. I'm using schd 40 PVC. Should I also do the water thing?


You need to find out what code your area requires and test in accordance with its requirements. I'm assuming your specific area may not have inspections, but there should still be some code or codes that the state has adopted.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I have never done a air test in my career, always done a static test, 10' head, or out the roof.


 The potential for traps freezing in cold weather is the reason for air tests. I'm talking about new work where the heat has'nt been finished.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

I've seen a pinhole leak in PVC FIXED BY HEATING THE TIP OF A SCREWDRIVER and melting thr hole together.:whistling2:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

para1 said:


> I've seen a pinhole leak in PVC FIXED BY HEATING THE TIP OF A SCREWDRIVER and melting thr hole together.:whistling2:


 Being a former welder, I'm a little disappointed that I would'nt have thought of this one.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Look under section 712.3 *Sanitary Drainage* of the UPC it says you can use a air test.


 

I spoke with a los angeles inspector, they do not allow air tests here for ABS drain waste and vent.

had to check, probably allowed as of UPC in other states, maybe even cities here in cali, but not allowed in los angeles.

As they say, Per The Authority Having Jurisdiction.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Codes are so screwy anyways.


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

Holy crap, I'd like to find some temporary test caps that hold 15psi wouldn't you?


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

On abs we used to heat up a nail and melt the hole shut with it. Would probably work on pvc also.


----------

